# Tactics advice needed - eldar vs tau



## suburban_fox (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm about to take on my mate's tau army tomorrow, and could use some advice, since he always beats me. I've never faced tau before, and heard that they're quite scary. Here's what I have:

Farseer
Warlocks (one on a bike)
Autarch
Guardians (with missile launcher platform)
Dire avengers
Jetbikes (2 with cannons)
Wave serpent
2 vypers (both with shuriken cannons)
Banshees
Swooping hawks
Warp spiders
Reapers
Wraithlord
War walker (new)

So...quite a lot to choose from!  It's a 1500 point game so I can't field everything I want to, so I need to decide what to field and what to leave behind.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

What is he fielding? A core of a list could look like:

Farseer
Autarch with Warp Jump Generator and Fusion Gun, rolling on Eldar traits.

Warlock with Conceal

Guardians with Weapon Platform (I advise strongly AGAINST the missile launcher, worst option imo as it stands)

Dire Avengers in Serpent with Chin Cannon and Scatter Laser turret.

Two lots of 3x Jetbikes with 1x Cannon, or 6x Jetbikes with 2x Cannon

6 Swooping Hawks (It's important to have 6)

As many Spiders as you have, with Autarch attached.

War Walker

Farseer sets up with the Guardians and Walker behind/in cover, and hopes for Fortune and potentially two lots of Guide/Prescience depending on the rest of your army. Hawks and Spiders in reserve coming in on a 2+ with the Autarch, with Spiders benefiting from pretty much all of the Eldar Traits in one way or another. Your Jetbikes and Serpent punish anything moving forwards onto objectives, and grab objectives for you in the final turns. You could add the Wraithlord to that if he doesn't have much Fusion weaponry or Railguns, as the rest of Tau guns hurt him on 6+, or allow him his 3+ save - either of which manageable with luck and skill. Just give him a sword and two flamers and run him forward as fast as possible.

Banshees are awful. Never use them so long as 6th Edition is current. Reapers I personally don't care for, but some people like them. I think paying more points than a Devestator squad with less duality and survivability is a bad plan.

It does depend on what he's using though.


----------



## suburban_fox (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't know what he's got. Also, many of my weapons are fixed, since I've had this army for a long time (pre 6e), and was just starting out, so might not have made the best choices. The serpent has twin brightlances and the autarch has wings and melee weapon.

I want to use the wraithlord if I can, because I know he'll target it a lot - which means he's not targetting my more squishy units.  

I've already decided to leave the reapers and the banshees behind. Although reapers have worked well for me in the past, I haven't been able to put the banshees to good use lately.


----------

